# Boy dies after tombstone topples onto him in Utah



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tragic accident or a unhappy spirit?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/48099008/ns/us_news/#.T_djKPUZBlM


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

My thoughts: Irresponsible parent. I've taught my son since an early age that it's disrespectful of the dead to climb on their tombstones, or to walk across the grave. This was a 4 year old boy, I understand. There should have been an adult paying attention to what the child was up to. Then, this incident could have been avoided.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Such a tragic event. I agree BHC, an adult should've been paying attention to that child. At the very least, tell the boy to stop playing on the tombstones, out of respect, it's not a playground.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My thoughts: Irresponsible parent. I've taught my son since an early age that it's disrespectful of the dead to climb on their tombstones, or to walk across the grave. This was a 4 year old boy, I understand. There should have been an adult paying attention to what the child was up to. Then, this incident could have been avoided.


Your right about this one! Where were the parents? My mom was very strict about walking on someones grave or even messing with someones headstone. It took me awhile to figure it out because I was very young at the time. But after getting yelled at several times from my mom, I learned pretty fast! The accident of this 4 year old could have been avoided if the child was with the parents and not all over the place.


----------

